# A music software question



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

This is a very elementary question, but in this area I'm a complete ignoramus, so I'd be really grateful if someone could help me:

What I'm looking for is a pretty basic piece of software (preferably freeware, though I'd be willing to buy it as long as it's a small sum) which would allow notes to be entered onscreen, positioned on a stave using standard musical notation, and then play the notes. The kind of use I have in mind would be to take a small piece of score, enter the notes onto the stave, click a button - and hear the music.

It doesn't have to be hifi, it doesn't have to do any more than this, and it does need to be very simple to use. Somewhere, surely, there's a relatively idiot-proof, simple program that would do the job? I've tried Googling to find something, but can't really make much sense of what comes up. I've even wondered if there might be a website somewhere that offers this as a restricted online facility (perhaps as a demo of commercial music software), though I can't find one.

If anyone can help, I'll be thrilled to bits. Thanks.


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

Just get a cracked Sibelius/Finale... Or Guitar Pro. If you're looking for opensource alternatives go to wikipedia and google for musical software, there'll be a big list with good freeware (and not) programs.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

nickgray said:


> Just get a cracked Sibelius/Finale... Or Guitar Pro.


Thanks for the suggestion, though I wouldn't want to use cracked software ....



> If you're looking for opensource alternatives go to wikipedia and google for musical software, there'll be a big list with good freeware (and not) programs.


The big list and the mix of good/not good (with no way for me to tell the difference) is actually the problem. What I'm hoping for is someone saying 'Ah yes, I've used XYZ and it does just what you want and is simple to use.'


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

There's hundreds of them out there and the simpler freeware ones often have a less steep learning curve than the big professional ones. The words you may want to use in a Google search are "MIDI note editor sequencer" or something like that. Here's a link to a modestly priced one but there are free ones around too.

http://www.noteworthysoftware.com/composer/

Most will record input from a music keyboard or allow you to manually place the notes as described. There is even software that will listen to a peice of music and try to translate it into notes. These seldom do a very good job, but it's still amazing.

[Edit: Sorry - as a senior member you must already know all this.]


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Elgarian,

I've been using NoteWorthy Composer for over 5 years with great success. At $39 USD it was a bargain. Ok, it doesn't have all the bells and whistles like Sibelius or Finale, but for the price, it certainly does a lot. I see they have recently released the new version for $49 USD ... still quite a bargain for a basic nuts and bolts notation software application.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Weston said:


> [Edit: Sorry - as a senior member you must already know all this.]


I've only just noticed the 'senior member' tag - I think that's just an automatic thing that happens at 100 posts, and all it demonstrates is my garrulity. I know nothing about this software side of things at all - really _nothing_ - and I'm very grateful for your help, Weston - particularly your suggestion about the right mix of words to Google.

*@Krummhorn:*


> I've been using NoteWorthy Composer for over 5 years with great success. At $39 USD it was a bargain.


Many thanks for this - just the sort of recommendation I was looking for.


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

> The big list and the mix of good/not good (with no way for me to tell the difference) is actually the problem. What I'm hoping for is someone saying 'Ah yes, I've used XYZ and it does just what you want and is simple to use.'


The only way to tell if it's good for you or not is to simply try it.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

nickgray said:


> The only way to tell if it's good for you or not is to simply try it.


Actually, Nick, I followed your cue and tried some of the Wikipedia links, and came up with a freeware program called Anvil Studio (http://www.anvilstudio.com/). As far as I can tell so far (hindered by a fog of fumbling incompetence on my part), it seems to do all the basic stuff I was looking for, and a lot more that I don't need. My thanks to everyone for all the suggestions.


----------



## soundandfury (Jul 12, 2008)

I wish I had found this thread sooner, for reading down it I was all ready to recommend Anvil Studio to you, when I find you have already found it for yourself. Certainly I would suggest that, for what you desire of it, you can be confident that it will do what you are looking for. However, I have noticed that if you want to do more extensive things, many add-ons are available which you are asked to _buy_. This is, of course, fairly annoying.
However, as I say, for what you are after, I think you will do fine with Anvil. (No, I don't work for them. I do use that software though.)


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

> it seems to do all the basic stuff I was looking for, and a lot more that I don't need


Told ya


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

soundandfury said:


> I wish I had found this thread sooner, for reading down it I was all ready to recommend Anvil Studio to you, when I find you have already found it for yourself. Certainly I would suggest that, for what you desire of it, you can be confident that it will do what you are looking for.


That's useful to know, actually, because it persuades me that I landed on my feet, rather than on my head. Thanks.


----------



## soundandfury (Jul 12, 2008)

You're welcome!
By the way, that house in your avatar looks quite nice and, well, countrysidey. Are you a rural type? I am. (totally random, not apropos of anything)


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

soundandfury said:


> By the way, that house in your avatar looks quite nice and, well, countrysidey.


It's Elgar's birthplace cottage, between Worcester and Malvern. It is indeed very countrysidey, with an extraordinary atmosphere that anyone fond of Elgar's music would respond to, I think.

More info here: http://www.elgarfoundation.org/


----------



## Kemp (Mar 26, 2009)

Music Software programs that realize these services are required to adapt themselves constantly and proactively, which makes their development complex and challenging. Like this FlexiMusic Wave Editor is an good tool for beginners.


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

Just thought I'd plug LilyPond!


----------



## Herzeleide (Feb 25, 2008)

Pencil and paper method is cheaper, easier and more reliable.


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

Finale Notepad?


----------



## soundandfury (Jul 12, 2008)

I've moved over to Linux and I'm using something called MuseScore, but it's still in development and a few things don't work. Can anyone recommend any good FOSS programs? Simple is good for me; I don't need the bells and the whistles.


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

Seems to be accelerating in development:

http://musescore.org/


----------



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

Thank you all for your input, I've been enjoying and benefiting from this discussion.

I am about to begin composing in earnest (after years of less serious dabbling), and like the esteemed author of this thread, I am currently seeking a notation program to assist me in this.

Unlike Elgarian, however, I am not averse to something in the higher quality echelons: in fact, that's exactly what I'm after. In this connection I have so far heard two names lofted above the others: *Sibelius* and *Finale*.

Would some of the composers here kindly weigh in on the respective merits, selling points, and distinctive features of these two programs? Which do you use, and why? And is there, perhaps, a third name that should be mentioned alongside these two?

Many thanks!


----------

